# Hens pecking at roosters feet



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone might know why my hens peck at my roosters feet so bad it causes them to bleed and how can I stop this


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens peck at anything red. (I'm sure other colors too but red seems to be the color they go after most.) Orginally he may have had a bug or scratch that they picked then blood was drawn and they see red so pick pick pick. I would coat his legs with blu-kote.


----------

